# south american venison



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Just wanted to share a great recipe for the grill.

Marinate your venison steaks in Esse's South American Steak Sauce for about 8 hours. Put the steaks on the grill and add a dash of salt.

Great way to make a good venison steak.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Amen to Esse's! Makes a great base for jerky marinade too ... figure a 1/4 cup per lb of thin sliced venison. add 1/4 t cayanne pepper, 1/2 t liquid smoke and 2 t kosher salt. Soak overnight with weight on top and toss on the dehydrator.

Foolproof.

Also love using Esse's for Teal Mignon ... cover teal breast fillet's in Janes Crazy Pepper ... soak in Esse's for an hour ... wrap with 1/2 cooked thick bacon, skewer with toothpicks and grill over high heat for 5-7 minutes flipping every minute until bacon is cooked and duck is rare/med-rare.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Where do you buy Esses seasoning....Any grocery store???? I have never heard of it!!


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I can't get it up here. Usually buy it at 13th Ave. Hornbachers or Cash Wise when I get to Fargo.

Look in the butcher section. Comes in 8oz glass jars with light blue labels. Dark liquid (probably soy sauce based).

It is the bomb.


----------

